# [SOLVED] Sieć nie działa przez modem Huawei E173

## p04ty

Nie mogę zmusić mojego Gentoo do uruchomienia sieci przez Huawei E173 i kartę Aero2.

Modem wygląda na zainstalowany poprawnie, bo jest wykrywany przez konfigurator Networkmanagera w KDE a także w dmesg:

```
usb 2-2: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

scsi12 : usb-storage 2-2:1.0

scsi13 : usb-storage 2-2:1.1

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, device number 2

usb 2-2: new high speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

option 2-2:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

usb 2-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

cdc_ether 2-2:1.1: wwan0: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:00:1d.7-2, Mobile Broadband Network Device, 02:50:f3:00:00:00

option 2-2:1.3: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

usb 2-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

option 2-2:1.4: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

usb 2-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2
```

A to z lsusb:

```
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 12d1:1436 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E173 3G Modem (modem-mode)
```

Tutaj konfig kernela.

A tak wygląda konfiguracja sieci w KDE: http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=5072

Co ciekawe w Kubuntu wygląda identycznie i działa.

Przy próbach połączeń przez Networkmanagera mam w logach coś takiego:

```
Oct  7 15:37:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'aero2'.                                                       

Oct  7 15:37:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) starting connection 'aero2'                                          

Oct  7 15:37:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]         

Oct  7 15:37:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...                           

Oct  7 15:37:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...                             

Oct  7 15:37:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.                              

Oct  7 15:37:22 karbo modem-manager[1964]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (registered -> connecting)    

Oct  7 15:37:48 karbo acpid: client 1942[0:0] has disconnected                                                                               

Oct  7 15:37:48 karbo acpid: client connected from 1942[0:0]                                                                                 

Oct  7 15:37:48 karbo acpid: 1 client rule loaded                                                                                            

Oct  7 15:38:22 karbo modem-manager[1964]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (connecting -> registered)    

Oct  7 15:38:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <warn> GSM connection failed: (32) No cause information available                                

Oct  7 15:38:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: prepare -> failed (reason 'unknown') [40 120 1]           

Oct  7 15:38:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <warn> Activation (ttyUSB0) failed for connection 'aero2'                                        

Oct  7 15:38:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]         

Oct  7 15:38:22 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]                                        

Oct  7 15:38:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'aero2'.                                                       

Oct  7 15:38:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) starting connection 'aero2'                                          

Oct  7 15:38:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]         

Oct  7 15:38:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...                           

Oct  7 15:38:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...                             

Oct  7 15:38:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.                              

Oct  7 15:38:25 karbo modem-manager[1964]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (registered -> connecting)    

Oct  7 15:39:25 karbo modem-manager[1964]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (connecting -> registered)    

Oct  7 15:39:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <warn> GSM connection failed: (32) No cause information available                                

Oct  7 15:39:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: prepare -> failed (reason 'unknown') [40 120 1]           

Oct  7 15:39:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <warn> Activation (ttyUSB0) failed for connection 'aero2'                                        

Oct  7 15:39:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]         

Oct  7 15:39:25 karbo NetworkManager[1899]: <info> (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]
```

A w pasku powiadomień KDE wyskakuje zawsze: nieudane połączenie z ttyUSB0.

Możecie mi pomóc to ogarnąć?Last edited by p04ty on Sun Jan 27, 2013 5:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## regdos

Kubuntu łączy się wykorzystując /dev/ttyUSB* czy cdc_ether?

Masz zainstalowane usb_modeswitch?

Zauważ, że cdc_etjher tworzy Ci nowe połączenie sieciowe wwan0 może wystarczy skonfigurować sieć pod to połączenie (jako klient DHCP) i będzie działać (u mnie tak działa modem E3131 jako karta sieciowa a ni połączenie ppp).

Ewentualnie doczytaj to http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?t=590

----------

## p04ty

Mam zainstalowane to co trzeba, bo korzystałem z poradników na wiki.

Ale temat już nieaktualny, bo to... zaczęło działać. Jak to w Gentoo bywa, któraś z kolei aktualizacja sprawiła, że ruszyło. Już od ponad dwóch m-cy korzystam z tego modemu.

Dzięki za zainteresowanie i pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

